# Just trying to figure out my sidings



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Just want to see what they look like to you. There is a plan A and a plan B at the moment. This location will be a sparsely populated area with a few buildings. The sidings for my purposes will be for storing rail cars, mainly so I don't have to put extras away, maybe they can be picked up when needed, or maybe some are waiting to go on to someplace else. It also gives me an opportunity to run a switcher around in there. So does it look it like a reasonable set-up? Thanks.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My only suggestion is to avoid quick left-to-right (or reverse) turns as you enter the siding in the top of your photo. Locos and cars really don't like the wobble-effect created from that. If at all possible, add a straight section between such transitions to soften the change of direction.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I had the same thought. Perhaps you could shorten the straight lengths of your sidings by a length of track and add that length between the turnouts at the top? It's a nice arrangement, but if you have to slow to a crawl to navigate those turnouts, it's gonna be frustrating.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

or use a left hand instead turnout of the right hand up on top


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Anton, how's your layout coming? Is it too hot to work on it?


----------

